# New 4-week old chicks



## SarcastaMom (Feb 22, 2013)

In the midst of our recent tragedy (our precious RIR passing) I got a batch of new chicks that are 4 weeks old. Most exciting - I got three Black Copper Marans pullets, the chicks I've been dreaming of! I also got 3 Wheaten Ameraucanas - unfortunately in my haste, it turns out two of them are definitely male Luckily a friend f our gas already agreed to take the boys


----------



## SarcastaMom (Feb 22, 2013)

Here is the one Wheaten who I believe is female, with one of the Marans in the background


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats on the new ones. Very cute. Sorry for you loss.


----------



## bob (Feb 27, 2013)

I hope my chicks will hatch if they do I will post pics


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome, I have 2 Wheaton eggs in the bator now, hope one is a hen! Also some blue/blk splash Marans in there! Good luck with blue and chocolate eggs, and later some olive.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Congratulations on the new kids. They sure are cute!


----------



## SarcastaMom (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone  I'm really excited to add color eggs layers to our flock - so much fun!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Good luck with the new babies.


----------

